# Maple Plate



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a maple plate I just finished. It is 11" across. It is finished with Minwax Antique Oil and buffed. I have 3 more to turn and then they will be put into service at my table. That is according to the wife.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bernie I love it!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie the wives are greatest costumers. The pay is a least for me is out of the dog house for at least an hour. Great turning buddy.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice job Bernie! Did you do that one on the 1220 or the DVR?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

As usual, wow!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Bob said:


> Nice job Bernie! Did you do that one on the 1220 or the DVR?


This one was done on the 1220. It handled it real well and no problems. Took lighter cuts and as I couldn't hog wood off like on the DVR but as I said no problems.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments. When the other 3 are done they will be used in everyday service.


----------

